# Two V's Better than One



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have seen a few other threads about this topic but I would like for some of you to expand on the idea.

I am really thinking of getting my Benny a brother this coming Spring. I normally gravitate towards male dogs just because I like to think they have a special bond with women owners over male owners although this is not the case with Vizslas...he has bonded with both of us in different ways.

Would you think having two males is a bad idea? Our first one is fixed and I would get a female if its a better fit but opinions?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the dynamics of a male and female Vizsla in the house. We have our 6-year-old spayed female and 5-year-old intact male. They are best of friends and he is her knight in shining armor and she is his princess. Think of "Where the red fern grows." If you haven't read it, highly suggested reading, or Disney did a nice movie.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/where-red-fern-grows.html


RBD


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope mine get along like that one day!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have two males. They get along great!


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

MilesMom how long did it take for yours to get "velcroed" to each other? Did they hit it off immediately? 

@redbirddog I thought those were coonhounds? I love that book! Im sure its the same dynamic though!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles was very pouty the first day. He ran upstairs when we got home from getting Chase. My neighbor came over to play with Chase, and her husband went upstairs and brought Miles down to play and let him know he wasn't forgoten. That first night we had a little bit of tug o war. 

The second day we had to monitor a few corrections from Miles to Chase for jumping/ nipping. More tug o war and a little chase around the house. 

The third day, something clicked with Miles that this was his new friend. He jumped and pounced at Chase to play. Chase screamed (poor baby though Miles was being mean!) but then realized Miles wanted to play and they have been playing ever since. 

They love to wrestle, play chase through the house, and tug. They started sleeping next to each other after about a week. They share bones and all toys. We have never had any issues with food guarding. They can both lie on the couch or on our bed. 

After about 2 weeks I would say they had made a bond.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

That is great news! I love hearing that it didnt take them long at all to adjust, well in my opinion three days is well worth the wait! I'm sure at first Miles wasnt sure if Chase was here to stay or if he was just "visiting". 

This makes me even more eager and less patient for the spring! What age was Chase when you brought him home and how old was Miles?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I had two male dogs (not Vs) for years and they got along great and were the best of friends. I brought Cash into the mix and from day one they were all buddies. Last year I lost both of my older guys and needed to find a new friend for Cash. I had planned on getting another male because I'd had such success in the past with males, but fate brought me Penny instead. From the first night Cash and Penny clicked and they have been inseparable ever since. It's definitely a different dynamic with a male and female - he lets her get away with a lot of stuff.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles was 19 months when we brought Chase home. Chase was 8 weeks. I think it is good we didn't wait much longer because Miles is the definition of Velcro Vizsla. He is so attached to us, particularly to me, that I think waiting would have made it more difficult for him to share. 

He lets me know if he needs private time and is getting better at sharing. Since Chase still so young he doesn't run with us. On days when we would play/ walk with Chase in the morning if I didn't run Miles alone, Miles would pout for alone time. Now he's gotten used to sharing. If he needs me to be with him by himself, he will grab my wrists in his mouth and smack me with his paws to tell me he needs more attention. He sleeps in our bed too, so he has that private time. We haven't decided what to do with Chase at night once he's out of his crate.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> @redbirddog I thought those were coonhounds? I love that book! I'm sure its the same dynamic though!


If you watch the movie and see the pups and as they grow you can see how similar the breeds are.


> The Redbone Coonhound is a breed of dog, which is widely used for hunting bear, raccoon, and cougar. Their agility allows them to be used for hunting from swamplands to mountains and some can be used as water dogs. Wikipedia


- 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/teamwork-brother-and-sister-vizsla.html

Chloe: "I got to get this stick back to shore quickly! I want them to throw it again!"

Bailey: "Relax Chloe. We'll get there. I won't let one of those other dogs take it from you."


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I have two intact males and I could never own just one.

Best friends from day one!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

aaah these cute pictures make me want to get a second one! 

although I'm pretty sure Kafka would be way too jealous (her little brother visited for the weekend once, she growled (first time I'd ever heard her growl at another dog!) when he wanted to snuggle with me and then she sat on my lap to make sure her little brother wouldn't take the beloved spot)

Also, something that I was wondering: so far I've only heard great stories about getting a second V. Has someone ever had problems with getting a second one? Like that they didn't bound the way you expected them to?


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I also have MVD (Multiple Vizsla Disorder). 9 weeks in and there is not a shadow of doubt in my mind that we will be expanding our family with another V boy


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

If you are still in contact with your breeder, he/she can probably help you decide. We wanted another boy too, and we see our breeder a few times a year and communicate almost weekly. She knows Miles and his temperament and said that he would be fine with a male or female. I've mentioned this in other threads, but also because of his temperament she thought a puppy would be better than a rescue dog (Miles is a little shy/ fearful). 

May not be a bad idea to have the breeder or your trainer throw out their opinion. Our breeder picked out Chase for us and we are very happy with the personality match.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Also, something that I was wondering: so far I've only heard great stories about getting a second V. Has someone ever had problems with getting a second one? Like that they didn't bound the way you expected them to?


Kafka,
About 15 years ago we had a little puppy mill cocker spaniel who was about 6 years old. We had had him since he was a pup. My wife thought she'd get him a "friend" and found a family wanting to rehome a black cocker spaniel that was about 4 years old. When I got home I went "WHAT is this?" 

That rehomed dog was a disaster! He terrified our dog and made his life a living ****. The rehomed dog was a bully. I took it to work a couple weeks later and it lived its life (3 more years) at a construction yard. He did fine until one day he got run over by a Cat. He was a junk yard dog at heart.

So that's my horror story of getting your dog "a friend."

RBD


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am going to add on to my original question: 

When we get our new V I am going to assume that my current V, since he will be more alpha than a puppy..will correct the puppy when he does not like something. Should I allow this? Obviously no bites or anything but I have seen adult dogs make a puppy submit to show dominance then meet those same dogs later on in life and they are fine as playmates. 

I 100% believe in the alpha beta situation btw


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

Kafka said:


> Also, something that I was wondering: so far I've only heard great stories about getting a second V. Has someone ever had problems with getting a second one? Like that they didn't bound the way you expected them to?


Mine have not. We brought home a puppy last sunday and my 7 year old v is not really having it. Things are slowly improving but we are going to have a trainer come over and help us get through this stage hopefully.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

We have a male and a female Vizsla - Twice as much love ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Double Trouble....... 

It's a time thing, big changes for all in the household!

They will eventually sort it out with each other 

Before you know it they'll be wrestling on the living room floor in front of you!

Hobbsy


----------

